# Pretty pecto finds



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

There was a huge selection of differnt betta males at petco today.. i nearly walked out with 4 but I have no place to put any betta right now so I didn't buy any :c but I took photos!
First off this pretty boy labeled as a butterfly male, love the patterning in his tail, body was more shiny than photo shows



Next one I posted was a blue/green halfmoon who.. had a bubble nest?! he also would flare at y finger and was too active to get a real good photo of (was very *very *very tempted to grab him)


Then I spotted a red platinum dragonscale-ish? bi colored eye boy who had the tough guy attitude, very pink-white scales


Then a true dragonscale with tiniest hint of copper/green to his platinum scales, sadly this one wasn't very active, though he did not look sick yet


Finally a mopy copper(?) dragonscale who looked like he really wanted out of there, had tiny bit of pink tinting in his fins.


There was also a cellophane green dragonscale mix (partly pink/pale body, partly dragonscale), some king plakats that were a bit lacking in color, and 2 yellow males with the tiniest touch of pinappling (the black on the scale edges) in a few spots but not all over.

Anyways thought I'd share.

If my 20g had fully re-cycled and I didn't have non betta safe wood in there I think I would have bought 1 or 2 and divided the tank.. but not gonna happen :/ just hope these boys get homes with competent people.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

THAT'S IT, I'M GOING TO PETCO NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF PETSMART. The prices in PetSmart were awful, $30 for 3.5, and I JUST missed the dollar per gallon sale in petco cause I didn't know about it. Also, Dawn was the only fish that really stood out in PetSmart. I think Petco is just a better place in general. Much bigger and better supplied too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll admit to having considered grabbing one of those new petco tanks (the 6g bowfront.. think that's from petco?) but I did not lok if they had one. Pretty sure I'd leave $100 lighter if they did with a tank and fish >.>''' I have an addiction, they need a betta-holicas antonymous.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'll admit to having considered grabbing one of those new petco tanks (the 6g bowfront.. think that's from petco?) but I did not lok if they had one. Pretty sure I'd leave $100 lighter if they did with a tank and fish >.>''' I have an addiction, they need a betta-holicas antonymous.


The Petco Preferred Arc 6.25 gallon. It's a very cool tank! The bow on it isn't that extreme (as seen in the Aqueon varieties). That's where Chief resides right now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

SunnyCydUp said:


> The Petco Preferred Arc 6.25 gallon. It's a very cool tank! The bow on it isn't that extreme (as seen in the Aqueon varieties). That's where Chief resides right now.


Sadly my Petco only has the 3g cube of that 'brand' and has no clue what I'm talking about when I ask for the 'bowfront' version or '6g-ish' size of it.. but then they're all clueless there :/ Sadly can't find it online either.. serious in today's world why the [censor] wouldn't Petco at least advertize if not also SELL the item online?! 
I would get it if I could find it (give 'all in one' tank kits another try.. evolve 4 was a horrible one (at least the one I got)) and have grabbed the bubble nest building happy boy.. But I guess its not meant to be so... probably for the best anyways I have enough tanks to maintain, don't need another x.x also still trying to figure out what I want to plant in my 20g long since i gutted everything for the 55... then figure out its fish stock (has large driftwood called 'ghostwood' which is not betta fin safe so can't make it a betta tank :c).. sorry I ramble, I'll go pout and do a water change on one of the many tanks now >.<


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyways thought I'd share.

If my 20g had fully re-cycled and I didn't have non betta safe wood in there I think I would have bought 1 or 2 and divided the tank.. but not gonna happen :/ just hope these boys get homes with competent people.[/quote]


Oh! Lovely boys! I would have taken #2, 3 and 4 in a heartbeat. I would have found room. Let's see....just move this tank an inch this way and move that one this way, and get rid of that ugly statue over there.....and voila! ROOM!;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> Anyways thought I'd share.
> 
> If my 20g had fully re-cycled and I didn't have non betta safe wood in there I think I would have bought 1 or 2 and divided the tank.. but not gonna happen :/ just hope these boys get homes with competent people.
> 
> ...



I already have 3 betta tanks, 3 larger non betta tanks, a currently in use quarantine tank (for Magnus after he wrecked his fins wigging through a divider looking for a fight.. which he was loosing when i found him), and a 'plant dumping' tank that just gets light, ferts, and filter (no spare heater). So I have enough tanks to maintain already x.x


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Lovely bettas you found there. I hope they find good homes soon. If I had room, and I found him, I may have gotten number 4. I like coppers a lot hehe.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sadly all these bettas where still there except the copper (fear it died) and the bubble eat builder. Feel bad for the others for not being picked but I don't have room to rescue them all :c


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a Petsmart near me that I go to all the time, but I went to Petco for the first time a few weeks ago and they had WAY more bettas with different varieties. Too bad they are much farther away than Petsmart :|


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I have an addiction, they need a betta-holicas antonymous.


Isn't that what bettafish.com is? lol the only problem is we are all enablers as well.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

missavgp said:


> Isn't that what bettafish.com is? lol the only problem is we are all enablers as well.


so true! see someone else's beautiful betta and go "Ooo I need me one of those too!!" I want a dumbo/big/elephant ear betta now because of this site x.x


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha, they are adorable. My little boy is a Dumbo but his is fairly small. Bigger look a bit weird in my opinion, and it actually covers like half of the fish xD


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

spaceyJC said:


> I have a Petsmart near me that I go to all the time, but I went to Petco for the first time a few weeks ago and they had WAY more bettas with different varieties. Too bad they are much farther away than Petsmart :|


Same here! I went to Petco for the first time and almost DIED. There were two GORGEOUS fish I wanted so bad. One was a pink colored one with purple and dark blueish, reminding me of a nebula. Another was a dark blue with a completely clear cellophane.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Saw some more betta when i went back to petco yesterday for a thermometer for my new tank and some algae wafers for my new cory (in qt destined for 55g community tank). Sadly all the 'platinum reds' were from the original batch of photos are still there :c
here are a few new ones
copper dragconscale and red (with a bit of black) (was tempted oh so tempted)


a double tail plakat I've seen for a while.. poor thing looks like he's starting to deteriorate (sbd)


and 2 dumbo males that I'd consider strongly if they had more solid face color.. they had much worse water quality hence the blurry photos


I half suspect the 2nd dumbo is female (being mis-sold as male), its smaller and body seems more narrow


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Love that copper red boy!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

missavgp said:


> Love that copper red boy!


Same but I told myself no more deltas (or hm) want a female or plakat for shorter tails (want fins too short to be nipped by its owner).


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Fair enough. I have a tank full of copper and copper marble females and I am looking for a nice boy for them. My copper HM spawn produced all girls.



Aqua Aurora said:


> Same but I told myself no more deltas (or hm) want a female or plakat for shorter tails (want fins too short to be nipped by its owner).


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

missavgp said:


> Fair enough. I have a tank full of copper and copper marble females and I am looking for a nice boy for them. My copper HM spawn produced all girls.


well.. at least you didn't have to bottle 90 some baby boys as they got fiesty?

I saw a copper hm male on ebay last night but seller is in US (don't know if they ship out of the states) let me grab the link...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Fire-Halfmoon-Betta-/321566912727?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4adee1b0d7









ah sorry looks like US only :/


----------

